# Megazorb



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello, don't normally post in here! 

I'm looking at getting an APH very soon. I use megazorb for my rabbits as litter, would this be ok for 'Harry hedgehog' as a substrate? I could use aspen but can't help but think megazorb will be comfier.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use megazorb with hedgehogs, I can see it getting stuck between the quills and irritating the eyes etc. fleece liners or even just news paper is awesome for hedgies.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  could I use aspen? I'm picking up little Harry next Sunday!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I personally love finacard as its dust free, very economical and its easy for the hogs to rummage through for goodies.

FinaCARD Cardboard Bedding Maxibale [Finacard] - £13.99 : Finacard, Quality Animal Bedding

This is what i buy its £13.99 including postage but ive just noticed that they've started to do a APH mix, dearer but i really do find this good.

I also put in a tray of chinchilla sand with their wheel in. They use this to poop and wee in plus have great fun rolling in it.

I tend to find aspen a little to dusty and i wouldnt really want to wash fleece every day! :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, I have ordered finacard.
Do you just use that or do you put newspaper down first?

I've just been out and bought all his things! Now all I need is Harry (and the finacard) :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Also I've read that they shouldn't have a wheel until they are 12 weeks + is that true? I have on order a 30cm flying saucer


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes thats right about the wheel and no i dont put paper down first.

Mine have a fleece bag, cat toys (ball, soft toys) Large tube tp walk through etc

You probably already know, so sorry if you do but they cant have grapes, raisins etc or any dairy products, milk, cheese etc Otherwise i tend to give them tiny amounts to sample plus their dried cat food.

I dont know whether you been on the forum but it really is excellent its called, oh heres the link, its easier! :whistling2:

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

There is so much info available and everyones great at helping out if you have any questions

All the best Paula


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you 
I'll leave his wheel out for a few weeks. I couldn't get the food that the breeder is feeding him, so I got some iams dry chicken flavour 'pellets' will also ask for some of his normal food to make the change easier.
Getting him next Sunday. Will be the longest week ever!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Iams chicken are fine but try mixing in Go-cat veg indoor as well. It gives them a good variety and also stops them from being dependant on one type.

Seven 'sleeps' are SOOO long! I had to wait that long for my two little girlie Sugar Gliders a few weeks ago, it went on forever! Forget kids waiting for Father Xmas, adults having to wait for new pets are far worse!! :lol2:

Enjoy and please post some photos when he arrives, i'd love to see him.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It's going to be hell and I'll probably annoy everyone a week! :lol2: 

I have some pets at home meat and veg dry cat food (it has rabbit in) that I feed to my roaches. Do you think that would be ok to mix with the iams? 

I shall look at that forum in a bit


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've ordered him a 'bunker' and a bonding bag from a forum member on there! He's going to be so spoilt! :flrt:


----------

